# LeahKathleen & Daisy



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

LK, it was easier to leave you in the picture than to remove you, but that's okay, it's nicer with the two of you. Obviously you're very good friends.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow Toadflax...simply WOW!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

HolyCrapWow


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

nice job


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Holy crap! haha That is really good!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

That's a great picture!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm still in awe - people are so hard to draw!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

themacpack said:


> I'm still in awe - people are so hard to draw!


You know, I think people are way easier than horses--I was thinking about that with this drawing--all those miserable planes and angles and shadows in a horse, particularly a front view of their face, acck! And get the tiniest thing wrong and the horse looks deformed.
People, on the other hand: a couple eyes, a nose and a mouth (three circles and a line) and a bunch of squishy soft skin spread over everything...
But clothing, my god, THAT can be a bear.

And THANKS everyone for your kind remarks!!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh. My. Gosh. That is so beautiful! You are so incredibly talented! Would it be possible for me to buy a print of this from you?

This is just completely gorgeous - thank you so much!


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

hey how much do u charge to do a pic like that?


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

LeahKathleen, I pm-ed you about the picture, if you want it I will send it to you. 

Charlene, so far I haven't charged anything--these are good practice for me, I just do one at a time and don't get backlogged. Eventually I'll have to do something different, but it's been fun concentrating on horses for a while (and occasionally rats.)


----------

